# Sabine Jetty, 2 spots open for Bull Reds



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

This weekend is not looking the best as far as wind and waves. So plan is to anchor at the Sabine Jetty and catch bull reds and what ever else we can. I do not expect to clear the Jetty, but you never know. Got 2, possilbe three spots open on the King Crony. 



Will need to be at my house in Hamshire at 5:30am or at the ramp in Sabine at 6am. Will need to bring some bait, drinks,food. I cover cost of gas. If you are interested PM me, for thoose who have my number just call me and let me know you want to go.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

will be fishing saturday, forgot to add that part.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

If it was only Sunday, my flight comes in Saturday afternoon.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Sent a PM


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

How was your trip?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> How was your trip?


Trip went great, here is a link to the report
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=301580


----------

